# Bewerbung bei McDonalds



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

*Dieser Bewerbungsfragebogen von McDonalds wurde wirklich so ausgefüllt und der Bewerber wurde auch tatsächlich eingestellt!*

*1. Name/Vorname*: XXXXXXXXXXX

*2. Alter:* 28

*3. Gewünschte Stellung*: Horizontal, und zwar so oft wie möglich. - Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich mache alle Arten von Arbeiten. Wenn ich wirklich in der Lage wäre, Ansprüche zu stellen, wäre ich jetzt nicht hier.

*4. Gehaltsvorstellungen*: 51.000 DM brutto im Jahr, plus Weihnachtsgeld und Extrazulagen. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, machen Sie mir ein Angebot, wir können verhandeln

*5. Ausbildung*: Ja.

*6. Letzte Anstellung*: Lieblingszielscheibe eines sadistischen Abteilungsleiters

*7. Letztes Gehalt*: Unter meinem tatsächlichen Niveau.

*8. Offenkundige Erfolge (im Rahmen dieser Arbeit)*: Eine unglaubliche Ausstellung von gestohlenen Kugelschreibern, die zur Zeit in meiner Wohnung zu besichtigen ist.

*9. Gründe für Ihre Kündigung*: Siehe Frage Nr. 6.

*10. Verfügbarkeit*: Egal wann

*11. Gewünschte Arbeitszeiten*: Von 13.00 bis 15.00 Uhr, montags, dienstags und donnerstags.

*12. Haben Sie besondere Fähigkeiten?* Natürlich, aber diese sind in einem intimeren Bereich als in einem Fast - Food Restaurant von Nutzen.

*13. Dürfen wir Ihren aktuellen Arbeitgeber kontaktieren?* Wenn ich einen hätte, wäre ich nicht hier.
*
14. Hindert Sie Ihre physische Verfassung, etwas zu heben, das schwerer ist als 20 kg?* Das kommt drauf an. 20kg von was?

*15. Haben Sie ein Auto?* Ja. Aber die Frage ist falsch formuliert. Sie müsste vielmehr heißen: "Besitzen Sie ein Auto das noch fährt, und haben Sie den entsprechenden Führerschein?" - Die Antwort auf diese Frage wäre ohne jeden Zweifel eine andere.

*16. Haben Sie schon einen Wettbewerb gewonnen oder eine Auszeichnung erhalten?* Eine Auszeichnung nicht aber ich habe schon zweimal drei Richtige im Lotto getippt.

*17. Rauchen Sie?* Nur beim Sex.
*
18. Was möchten Sie in 5 Jahren machen?* Auf den Bahamas wohnen, zusammen mit einem superreichen Top-Model, das mich vergöttert. Um ehrlich zu sein, möchte ich das jetzt schon, wenn Sie mir sagen könnten, wie ich das anstellen soll.

*19. Können Sie uns bestätigen, das die oben gemachten Angaben vollständig und wahrheitsgemäß sind?* Nein, aber es liegt an Ihnen, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.

*20. Welches ist der Hauptgrund, sich bei uns zu bewerben?* Dazu habe ich zwei Versionen: 1. Die Liebe zu meinen Mitmenschen, ein profundes Mitgefühl und die Möglichkeit, anderen zu helfen, satt zu werden. ODER: 2. Horrende Schulden. Was denken Sie?


:thumbup:


----------



## armin (2 Juni 2010)

toll :thx:


----------



## Muli (2 Juni 2010)

LOL ... wirklich sehr geil :thumbup:


----------



## Stelzbock (2 Juni 2010)

lol8 Den / Die hätte ich auch eingestellt.


----------



## Hercules2008 (20 Juni 2010)




----------



## syd67 (20 Juni 2010)

er sie konnte mit dem maeccies lohn seine schulden bestimmt tilgen
oder hat er sie jetzt auch eine sammlung von geklauten big macs zuhaus?


----------



## neman64 (21 Juni 2010)

Ab Frage 11 hätte ich ihn nicht mehr eingestellt.

:thx: für die tolle Bewerbung.


----------



## yesterday (21 Juni 2010)

:thx:

Da sind geniale Antworten mit bei.


----------



## Punisher (21 Juni 2010)

Auf alle Fälle ist er sehr schlagfertig. Ich würde ihn als Manager einstellen


----------

